# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  تعريب جهاز سامسونج t959 من فضلكم

## mohamed_fawzy

تعريب جهاز سامسونج t959 من فضلكم

----------


## salihmob

لا داعي لتكرار المواضيع 
ارجو المتابعه في هذا الموضوع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

